
Ask HN: Effectiveness of “Who is Hiring” thread? - mooreds
I&#x27;ve posted a few times and had at least two hires come out of that, but am not a regular poster. Does anyone have any numbers&#x2F;comments on the type and number of candidates found through this thread?
======
seattle_spring
I hired one person at my last job from that thread, but also got about 40 bad
responses. This was from one posting in one month. The job was specifically
for a senior UI engineer, but most responses were junior or intern-level
candidates in other areas (back-end, ML, etc.). Many were persistent in
telling me how good of candidates they are, sending me multiple e-mails a week
even after explaining to them that they're not what we're hiring for right
now. One randomly accused us of ageism when we rejected him after the
recruiter phone screen.

Further, I'm just an engineer and don't know our specific salary bands.
Unfortunately there's a trend lately of downvoting every post that doesn't
have a salary.

The signal to noise ratio was way too low for me. I definitely wouldn't post
there again.

------
songchang
I just talked to an engineer today who said he saw our thread on HN and
applied. I'd say more than 50% of the engineers we talk to say they heard
about us from HN.

